# ECNL Phoenix



## Desert Hound (Nov 11, 2016)

Stopped by to watch some u14 games today (we live in Phx). 

Enjoyed the quality of play. 

We go out to Reach 11 a lot. I must say those fields were in the best shape I have seen them. Great playing surface. 

Weather today was perfect.


----------



## Work it (Nov 12, 2016)

Desert Hound said:


> Stopped by to watch some u14 games today (we live in Phx).
> 
> Enjoyed the quality of play.
> 
> ...


Fields are in incredible shape!!!! I heard they are only played on during the weekends. Is that right?


----------



## Desert Hound (Nov 14, 2016)

Work it said:


> Fields are in incredible shape!!!! I heard they are only played on during the weekends. Is that right?


Not sure actually. I know league games (AZ) generally are not played there during the weekdays. Some teams were practicing there last year...but not sure about this year.


----------



## clarino (Nov 14, 2016)

They do not allow any practices on the grass fields.  The single turf field is rented out all week long.  The grass fields are only used for tournaments and very rarely state league games.  New management has restricted local use.  I understand it is an agenda issue at the next Phoenix  city council meeting.


----------

